# What do you attack?



## Andrew Green (Jan 23, 2006)

So where do most of your submissions come from?  Do you attack the arm? Legs? Neck? something else?


----------



## Lisa (Jan 23, 2006)

It depends, when I first started I ALWAYS went for arm submissions, probably because that is all I knew.  After a while I started attacking the neck more when the opportunity arose but still use arm submissions more.  I have always been really weak on attacks on the legs constantly missing opportunities for submissions.  I am a little hesitant about using some of them, I don't want to wreck anyones knees and honestly sometimes just focus too hard on achieving the arm or neck submissions to remember that they are there!


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Jan 23, 2006)

Usually whatever is given to me.  With newer grapplers they tend to have their arms hanging out all over the place, they are also super susceptible to chokes.   

As the skill level goes up you have to concentrate more on the set up to make the sub happen.  Personally, because I grapple almost exclusively with people _much_ larger than myself I tend to go for a lot of chokes...I find most of my arm attempts just don't work as reliably if they are considerably stronger.  I may use a fake at an arm to distract them, but chokes seem to be my bread and butter.

I always suck at leg subs...something I need to work on.


----------



## Henderson (Jan 23, 2006)

Almost all submissions I get tend to be on a joint (knee, elbow, wrist, shoulder)...I like chokes too.  People seem to expect that though.

Frank


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jan 23, 2006)

My wife says 'take out the trash' and I say 'yes, dear'


----------



## green meanie (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm a strangler. That's what comes easiest for me.


----------



## ChineseKempoJerry (Jan 27, 2006)

I am a neck man


----------



## Shogun (Jan 27, 2006)

I take what my opponent gives me. Our affiliate leader always leaves his legs out there, waiting to get locked. so I guess legs. but against newer guys, they are not tight enough and they have their arms flopping about. I am not really into collar chokes, but if the opportunity presents itself, I will work chokes. Within the Pedro Sauer organization, it seems no one is willing to give their back. brings new meaning to the term "taking the back".


----------



## Odin (Jan 27, 2006)

the neck,in real life or ufc.always a winner.


----------



## Muay Thai Knee (Jan 30, 2006)

The rear choke has saved me ever since I was 9 years old. It never fails me.


----------

